# Tư thế ngủ tốt cho người đau vai gáy



## Ngo Viet An Khang (12/4/19)

Làm việc quá lâu dẫn đến tình trạng đau vai gáy, cổ và gây mất ngủ về đêm. Điều trị qua nhiều cách vẫn không hết hoàn toàn, nguyên nhân là do bạn đã có tư thế ngủ sai, khiến cho vai gáy bị đau mỏi thường xuyên. Hãy tìm hiểu các tư thế ngủ đúng chuẩn trong bài viết dưới đây để có giấc ngủ thoải mái và ngon hơn nhé!




Đau vai gáy - Triệu chứng đau mỏi vùng vai, cổ và gáy do ngồi làm việc quá lâu hoặc do căng thẳng​
*1. Nằm thẳng*





Tư Thế Ngủ Nằm Thẳng (Ngửa) Tốt Cho Người Đau Vai Gáy - Thegioinem.com​
Đây là tư thế nằm được đánh giá cao nhất cho việc điều trị đau vai gáy, sức ép được phân bổ đều trên từng vùng của cơ thể, đặc biệt khi nằm ngửa, việc di chuyển và điều chỉnh tay chân khá dễ dàng và thoải mái. Tư thế này cũng giúp hạn chế chứng ợ nóng và giảm các nếp nhăn xuất hiện do lão hóa. Lưu ý, đối với người bị bệnh về mũi, cao huyết áp hay ngáy thì tư thế này hoàn toàn là sai lầm đấy.

Đối với người bị đau lưng thì lại e dè với việc nằm ngửa, đó là do bạn chưa biết cách xử lý, hãy thử đặt một chiếc gối ở dưới chân và cảm nhận cảm giác thoải mái ở các khớp xương từ cổ, vai, gáy và lưng nhé. Để hiệu quả hơn, bạn có thể đặt thêm một chiếc gối nhỏ ở dưới cổ, một chiếc gối lớn, phẳng dưới đầu gối, và cuối cùng là một chiếc khăn được cuộn lại kê ở phần lưng dưới bụng. Phương pháp này sẽ giúp chống đỡ xương sống của bạn và hỗ trợ cho máu lưu thông bình thường.

*2. Nằm nghiêng*
Theo các chuyên gia cho rằng, tư thế nằm nghiêng về phía bên trái rất có lợi cho sức khỏe của chúng ta. Tư thế này giúp bạn cải thiện việc tuần hoàn máu, giảm sức ép lên cổ họng và dạ dày, vì vậy các vấn đề về đường tiêu cũng được cải thiện rõ rệt. Ngoài ra, tư thế nằm nghiêng sang một bên còn giúp bạn giảm được các triệu chứng đau đầu, ngăn ngừa chứng Alzheimer và Parkinson. Đặc biệt, chứng ợ nóng sẽ được điều trị tốt nhất bởi tư thế ngủ này.




Tư Thế Ngủ Ngiêng Bên Trái Tốt Cho Người Đau Vai Gáy - Thegioinem.com​
Với tư thế ngủ này, bạn nên chọn một chiếc gối đủ cao để phần xương cổ không bị gập xuống hoặc nếu gối quá cao cổ sẽ bị gập về phía còn lại. Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại gối chuyên dụng dành cho người bị đau vai gáy, ôm vừa khít các đường cong ở cổ. Nếu không có điều kiện mua loại gối này, bạn có thể sử dụng khăn mặt, cuộn tròn lại đặt dưới cổ sẽ mang lại lợi ích tương tự nhé.

Một lời khuyên nữa là khi nằm nghiêng bạn hãy đặt thêm một chiếc gối lớn và mềm mại ở giữa 2 chân, việc này sẽ làm giảm áp lực lên khớp đầu gối. Việc co chân quá gần bụng hoặc để chân quá thẳng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến dáng lưng, khung xương của bạn, nên hãy tự điều chỉnh biên độ phù hợp giúp bạn thoải mái nhất nhé!

*3. Nằm sấp*




Nằm sấp có tốt cho người đau vai gáy không? - Thegioinem.com​
Đây là tư thế ngủ không được khuyến khích vì trọng lực ép trên lưng bị đẩy về dạ dày, gây khó chịu và đặc biệt với người đau lưng sẽ không được thoải mái. Nếu do thói quen hoặc muốn trở người thì bạn hãy đặt một chiếc gối ở dưới vùng bụng (thắt lưng) sẽ có hiệu quả tốt hơn cho cột sống, hỗ trợ giảm huyết áp và hệ tiêu hóa.

*4. Chọn nệm đúng cách*
Bên cạnh việc chọn tư thế ngủ đúng thì chọn nệm cũng không kém phần quan trọng cho việc hỗ trợ xương khớp, cơ vai. Toàn bộ vùng tiếp xúc trực tiếp ở vùng lưng của bạn là bề mặt nệm, vì vậy cần lưu ý chọn nệm có độ cứng vừa phải, đàn hồi cao và đáp ứng tính thông thoáng. Nếu nệm quá cứng sẽ gây áp lực lớn lên vùng vai, tay và cột sống, vốn dĩ cột sống lưng không phải hình thẳng và có phần hơi cong dạng chữ S. Nệm mềm quá sẽ làm cong lưng, lún trũng xuống khi nằm, điều này rất tai hại vì vậy không được chọn nệm quá mềm nhé. Các loại nệm được đánh giá tốt cho xương khớp tiêu biểu là dòng nệm bông ép và cao su thiên nhiên. Hãy đến những cửa hàng uy tín để trải nghiệm sản phẩm đạt chất lượng trước khi mua nhé.




Mua nệm tại Thegioinem.com để được hưởng các ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhé!​
_Hy vọng bài viết sẽ bổ sung thêm kiến thức và giúp bạn có những lựa chọn tốt nhất cho giấc ngủ và sức khỏe nhé!_​


----------

